# Benefits of metal roofing



## damianbones (Nov 1, 2017)

Are there benefits of metal roofing that outweigh its cost?


----------



## roofingrenonv (Nov 8, 2017)

Biggest thing would be longevity of the material if properly installed. We've worked on some projects using metals and you can view them at http://roofingrenonv.net/


----------



## TucsonRubberizedCoatings (Feb 21, 2019)

Every type of roof has its own pros and cons, so the type of roof you settle on depends very much on what your needs are. 

Metal roofs, of course, are very tough and durable. When you've got a metal roof, you can count on it to stand you in good stead for a long time. If you live in an area with high winds, hurricanes, or other severe weather, then a quality metal roof will be a real asset to you. Metal roofs are also eco-friendly, since they can be made from recycled materials. 

However, metal roofs do tend to fall on the costly side, so that is something to remember. You also need to keep potential water damage in mind, as metal roofs are vulnerable to rusting and mold. Using an effective roof coating will help you steer clear of that issue, however. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## burtonhughes (Aug 1, 2019)

CertainTeed, roofing supplier wrote an article about metal roofs that you might find helpful!
https://blog.certainteed.com/2019/04/are-metal-roofs-noisy/


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

RooferSanAntonio said:


> You can get many benefits to adopt metal roofing. Benefits are below mentioned:
> Control The Cost Of Maintaining Your Home
> Wind Resistance
> Low Weight
> ...



San Antonio huh? Why is your IP address in Bhopal India? https://whatismyipaddress.com/ip/2409:4043:98b:5e60:24bb:6910:3aa5:a8c8:eek:


----------



## BirminghamRoofs (Jul 2, 2020)

There are pros and cons standing seam is the way to go. No exposed screws means no rubber gaskets to leak.


----------



## perfectroof (Aug 3, 2020)

Longevity


Metal roofs last longer than asphalt roofs. They have a lifespan of 40 to 70 years before needing to be replaced. In addition, almost no maintenance is required to keep the roof in good condition. The roof can rust and discolor from water and rain, but as long as a zinc coating is applied, it can hold up to almost any conditions.

https://perfectroofingfl.com/blog/top-4-reasons-to-have-a-metal-roof-in-miami-florida.


----------

